# stupid NFN Inspections



## MYMONEY1 (Aug 2, 2013)

Is anyone else fed up with the inspections for NFN ? They are asking for complete walk thrus on the vacant homes, hounding the owners of these properties. If a house is occ they still want you to walk in the back yard and take photos ... They take for ever to upload . In the last 3 days I've been in the field 2 days driving to all these properties , and spent one day in the office uploading 25 inspections to their site. I think I've made 200. doing these , but 3 days worth of work ....... 
has anyone had luck just doing PP for them ? Inspections are killing my bottom line. 
thanks in advance


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

You can ask this guy why they want you to harass home owners.

http://www.linkedin.com/groups/Nati..._dig-b_pd-ttl-cn&fromEmail=&ut=0XOMQ83-J69641


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*You will never make any money, at $4-5 and inspection*

you could panhandle better money than that. You know in a day and a half I just went and did 30+ maid services @ $30 and that really didn't pay. It costs $4 in transport cost per, your transport cost is probably close, what does that leave you?


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

MYMONEY1 said:


> If a house is occ they still want you to walk in the back yard and take photos ...


What sort of photos do they require while you have a Remington 870 stuck between your shoulder blades?
At least the postman gets paid for getting bit by the dog.


----------



## Wpb REO (Oct 23, 2013)

There is no money in inspections...I'm in S. Florida .....my friend has a bunch of NFN and others...after all the driving....gas ....car maintenance....and hours on computer....it is slave work...they have guys in Miami that are doing these for 2.50...it's incredible....


----------



## RServant (Jul 13, 2013)

MYMONEY1 said:


> If a house is occ they still want you to walk in the back yard and take photos .


That's a slippery slope there partner. I'm sure laws vary state to state, and within that, contracts are written with different stipulations. In my area, the golden rule is you DO NOT set foot on property that could be perceived as having a reasonable expectation of privacy. Let alone take pictures. I don't care what the contract says. 



GTX63 said:


> What sort of photos do they require while you have a Remington 870 stuck between your shoulder blades?


That's if you're lucky. I think it's fair to say you don't know for sure what types of people you're dealing with. For instance say someone had just been a victim of a crime at their home, then they see someone traipsing around in the back yard, you might not even hear the "bang".


----------



## Trey9007 (Nov 20, 2013)

MYMONEY1 said:


> Is anyone else fed up with the inspections for NFN ? They are asking for complete walk thrus on the vacant homes, hounding the owners of these properties. If a house is occ they still want you to walk in the back yard and take photos ... They take for ever to upload . In the last 3 days I've been in the field 2 days driving to all these properties , and spent one day in the office uploading 25 inspections to their site. I think I've made 200. doing these , but 3 days worth of work .......
> has anyone had luck just doing PP for them ? Inspections are killing my bottom line.
> thanks in advance


I do inspections only, and make out pretty good. But I dont think Ive ever had an inspection that required me to take a rear photo when the property is occupied. Seems rather absurd. The one thing Ive noticed with inspections is that the further down the chain your source of work is, the more ridiculous the picture requirements get. Something tells me that photo may not be required by NFN, and just may be a requirement added by a middleman.

But in the case it is a requirement, I would simply tell them you dont feel safe going on people's property unannounced. In the field I would door knock and get the occupants permission to go onto the property. If they deny me access. I leave, document what occurred, and off to the next one.


----------



## Trey9007 (Nov 20, 2013)

I was looking through some old emails today and found an email regarding NFN 3 attempt inspections. This sounds like the inspections you are referring to. If so, my email states rear photo is not required if property is occupied. This was back when I was pulling work from a sub of a sub, and there was still no requirement for a rear photo. Granted the email is almost a year old, but I really dont think that rear photo is required. Also, you may want to look into getting an account with inspectorade. IME, many companies websites are crap. Much better to use sites like inspectorade, TOS, ezinspections, etc.... Ive been pretty lucky in that all of my current vendors have pretty good methods of uploading work. All but 1 have mobile apps. Makes life pretty easy.

heres the email:



> NFN is issuing a new type of inspection – a 3 attempt inspection.
> 
> The memo is attached, and you need to read it to ensure you perform the inspection properly. I’ve also provided a sample form with how to find the required information for the inspection. You MUST fill out and photo the form.
> 
> ...


BTW, this email is almost word for word with what is stated in the memo directly from NFN. The NFN memo even states "We require all inspectors to follow the Fair Debt Collection Practices Act (FDCPA), link provided
http://www.ftc.gov/os/statutes/fdcpa/fdcpact.shtm"

good luck!


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Trey9007 said:


> I do inspections only, and make out pretty good. But I dont think Ive ever had an inspection that required me to take a rear photo when the property is occupied. Seems rather absurd. The one thing Ive noticed with inspections is that the further down the chain your source of work is, the more ridiculous the picture requirements get. Something tells me that photo may not be required by NFN, and just may be a requirement added by a middleman.
> 
> But in the case it is a requirement, I would simply tell them you dont feel safe going on people's property unannounced. In the field I would door knock and get the occupants permission to go onto the property. If they deny me access. I leave, document what occurred, and off to the next one.


What do you consider pretty good?

Everyone is different I suppose but if I don't make $300.00 a day NET it's not worth leaving the house. That's as cheap as I can work I prefer to be much higher than that.

I used to do $50.00 inspections and couldn't make any money. Our area is very rural and the travel time combined with the computer time killed us.


----------



## Trey9007 (Nov 20, 2013)

Craigslist Hack said:


> What do you consider pretty good?
> 
> Everyone is different I suppose but if I don't make $300.00 a day NET it's not worth leaving the house. That's as cheap as I can work I prefer to be much higher than that.
> 
> I used to do $50.00 inspections and couldn't make any money. Our area is very rural and the travel time combined with the computer time killed us.


Looking at my route sheets it shows, computer time and lunch break included. Day 1 $238 $20 gas 6.5 hrs. Day 2 $184, $12 gas, 5.5 hrs. Day 3 $235 $15 gas 5.5 hours. Day 4 $178 $20 gas 6 hours. My gas and time calcuations are not an exact science. I just try to put the hand back to where it was when I started and document the cost. Sometimes I over or under shoot it. At times I get it right on. And I have been known to take care of other business while Im working. I mark the time I leave the house and the time I return.

Due to mobile apps, computer time is really a thing of the past. The computer time I have now is mostly by choice. Certain inspections and clients I just feel more comfortable using a camera vs mobile app. With the apps, you simply do all your inspections, come home hit a button to upload everything, and your done. Takes a few seconds. Using the apps in the field probably adds 2 mins max to the inspection. The exception being walk thru inspections.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*That's my figure too. Doesn't always work out but...*



Craigslist Hack said:


> What do you consider pretty good?
> 
> Everyone is different I suppose but if I don't make $300.00 a day NET it's not worth leaving the house. That's as cheap as I can work I prefer to be much higher than that.
> 
> I used to do $50.00 inspections and couldn't make any money. Our area is very rural and the travel time combined with the computer time killed us.


It's got to at least look like it on paper.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Trey9007 said:


> Looking at my route sheets it shows, computer time and lunch break included. Day 1 $238 $20 gas 6.5 hrs. Day 2 $184, $12 gas, 5.5 hrs. Day 3 $235 $15 gas 5.5 hours. Day 4 $178 $20 gas 6 hours. My gas and time calcuations are not an exact science. I just try to put the hand back to where it was when I started and document the cost. Sometimes I over or under shoot it. At times I get it right on. And I have been known to take care of other business while Im working. I mark the time I leave the house and the time I return.
> 
> Due to mobile apps, computer time is really a thing of the past. The computer time I have now is mostly by choice. Certain inspections and clients I just feel more comfortable using a camera vs mobile app. With the apps, you simply do all your inspections, come home hit a button to upload everything, and your done. Takes a few seconds. Using the apps in the field probably adds 2 mins max to the inspection. The exception being walk thru inspections.


You are doing far better than anyone I've ever known does. I agree with you that your doing ok and if you don't have computer time it would definitely be worth it. 

Might be better than grass cuts on some days.


----------



## Trey9007 (Nov 20, 2013)

I think I do a little better than most because I can afford to be a little picky, since inspections arent my primary income. Therefore, a high volume client doesnt 'impress' me. Having multiple low volume clients that pay decent is the model that has worked for me. I provide excellent service. In 2013, I maybe saw maybe $30 in chargebacks, and they were all minor, and all my fault. My clients pay me on time. I have very little contact with my clients, as theres never really a need for us talk. I keep things simple. I get the orders and complete them on time, correctly. I have a very strees free enviroment. When I take time off, I dont get threats to have my terrirory reassigned. Instead Im told to enjoy myself. My clients are the same people I see many on here blasting. Sometimes I read things here and think; Is this the same 'XYZ' company I partner with???

My only issue I have had is the sub-a-thon that plagues the industry. Months before I received that NFN memo from the now ex-client, I was approached by NFN directly to do those same inspections for $50. I declined, as inspections that are that time sensitive dont fit my model. As you can see, my ex-client is paying $20 for those same inspections.


----------



## Field Audit Services LLC (Mar 24, 2013)

> My clients are the same people I see many on here blasting. Sometimes I read things here and think; Is this the same 'XYZ' company I partner with???


I know, right? It's like, WTF are these people talking about, that hasn't been my experience at all. Same as Trey9007 does, my model is also quite ingenious;


> I keep things simple. I get my orders and complete them on time, correctly.


 ...no fuss, no muss. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Its only a matter of time  

Someone will come into your area and do a superb job for $5.00 cheaper and your workload will be reduced, then it will occur all over again to the "newer" guy... Remember YOU took work from an existing vendor who may have been doing a great job but YOU agreed to a lower pricing structure so they tried you out and you are doing a good job BUT its a cyclic industry and the next guy will put you out of business---its only a matter of time.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Field Audit Services LLC said:


> I know, right? It's like, WTF are these people talking about, that hasn't been my experience at all. Same as Trey9007 does, my model is also quite ingenious; ...no fuss, no muss. :thumbsup:



I once thought these same thoughts. I was rolling along with AMS and we were killing it. Then we took on another state with them and everything changed. What I learned was it really depends on where you live and who your point of contact at the national is.

One thing that causes me to have more problems than the average guy is I say "NO" more often than I say yes. Five Brothers for instance thinks they can back charge me for them having to reassign orders. My brother is an attorney and we won that battle. I also got ALL of my money plus attorney fees in the end. Yet while I was fighting that battle because I wanted to refuse orders another contractor in my area was saying yes and making money. Admittedly he was taking bad jobs and losers but in the long run he still works for Five Brothers (he's their bitch) and is making money. 

I'm not sure who came out ahead? There is definitely something to be said for just keeping your head down and pulling your plow!:thumbsup:


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> Its only a matter of time
> 
> Someone will come into your area and do a superb job for $5.00 cheaper and your workload will be reduced, then it will occur all over again to the "newer" guy... Remember YOU took work from an existing vendor who may have been doing a great job but YOU agreed to a lower pricing structure so they tried you out and you are doing a good job BUT its a cyclic industry and the next guy will put you out of business---its only a matter of time.


This is exactly what we are going through with Cyprexx right now. We were the go to guys for everything for years. Now we have all new coordinators and managers for preservation and maintenance and the go to guy is the one willing to do the work for $3.50 per hour before taxes and overhead. 

We used to negotiate prices and I would make money on almost all of them. Even the losers were still a break even job for us so we took them because we were doing a great volume of jobs where we were making good profits. 

Now we send in pictures and a bid and they give us a take it or leave it price. We leave a lot of it. We went from 20 to 25 TOs per month to about 4 or 5 per month.


----------



## Trey9007 (Nov 20, 2013)

Wannabe said:


> Its only a matter of time
> 
> Someone will come into your area and do a superb job for $5.00 cheaper and your workload will be reduced, then it will occur all over again to the "newer" guy... Remember YOU took work from an existing vendor who may have been doing a great job but YOU agreed to a lower pricing structure so they tried you out and you are doing a good job BUT its a cyclic industry and the next guy will put you out of business---its only a matter of time.


This has already happened to me in the past. This is something that will always be a possibility. All I can do is perform my tasks the best I can, at the price I desire. If someone under bids me, so be it. 

But this also why I support industry initiatives that help create a 'floor' with labor cost. Someone under bidding me, I have no issue. But how they're able to under bid me is what I may take issue with.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

You ALL hit it on the head BUT I think I left one obvious thing out... I trully dont think the client (bank) cares how good the ACTUAL work is done. The bank wants something in writing saying the work has been completed. 

Heck I have realtors trying to sell homes BEFORE the trashout is completed...a lot more buyers thinking "good deal" & multiple bids.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> You ALL hit it on the head BUT I think I left one obvious thing out... I trully dont think the client (bank) cares how good the ACTUAL work is done. The bank wants something in writing saying the work has been completed.
> 
> Heck I have realtors trying to sell homes BEFORE the trashout is completed...a lot more buyers thinking "good deal" & multiple bids.



This is 100% true. We have been receiving calls from nationals and a couple of banks this past week. ALL they care about is our pricing, turnaround times and coverage area. They couldn't care less about quality it's not even on their radar.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Gypsos said:


> This is exactly what we are going through with Cyprexx right now. We were the go to guys for everything for years. Now we have all new coordinators and managers for preservation and maintenance and the go to guy is the one willing to do the work for $3.50 per hour before taxes and overhead.
> 
> We used to negotiate prices and I would make money on almost all of them. Even the losers were still a break even job for us so we took them because we were doing a great volume of jobs where we were making good profits.
> 
> Now we send in pictures and a bid and they give us a take it or leave it price. We leave a lot of it. We went from 20 to 25 TOs per month to about 4 or 5 per month.


having same problem with Cyprexx


----------

